# Démonter un clavier de Macbook Pro ?



## lausoda (5 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai malencontreusement renversé un verre de jus d'orange sur mon Macbook Pro (oui, je sais). Certaines touches sont maintenant très "collantes". Est-il possible de démonter le clavier du portable pour avoir accès à chaque touche individuellement (et les décrasser) ? J'ai trouvé un tuto de démontage sur powerbook-fr.com mais il explique comment démonter le MBP pas le clavier.

En vous remerciant d'avance.


----------



## zimad (10 Mars 2007)

Salut à tous 
 Et bien ça vient de m arriver aussi, quel poisse:hein: 

J'AI RENVERSE DU THE SUR MON MACBOOK PRO, heureusement rien de grave, sauf le clavier qui bien sûr devenu tres collant surtout que je bois mon thé avec beaucoups de sucre:rateau: 

j'essai de trouver une solution, et apparemment la seule est de demonter le clavier, MAIS COMMENT?????

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## olga44 (6 Mai 2007)

j'ai eu le même problème. Une grande tasse de café, SANS SUCRE, renversée sur mon MBP !!! Catastrophe ! Après retournage et vidage puis une bonne semaine de séchage, il n'y parait plus ! Aucune séquelle. Incroyable.

Le secret d'un renversage bien réussi : ne buvez pas sucré !

Néanmoins, pour une question d'entretien, si quelqu'un peut nous indiquer comment démonter le clavier du MBP, je suis preneur.


----------



## anneee (6 Mai 2007)

j'ai trouvé ça pour un powerbook, mais je crois que c'est pareil pour un macbook pro

bon courage


----------



## xao85 (27 Mai 2007)

Moi j'ai trouvé çà: http://www.powerbook-fr.com/macbook/demontage/macbook_pro_15_article741.html


----------



## CharlesV (28 Mai 2007)

Il y a également un excellent tutorial vidéo (screencast) sur le site site www.macosx86.net .


----------



## beno12 (14 Juillet 2007)

moi c'est du vin blanc que j'ai renversé sur mon mbp :sick:


----------



## zimad (27 Septembre 2007)

Pour vous donner de mes nouvelles..
J'ai complètement démonter le clavier, bouton par bouton (c super compliqué surtout qu'on risque de casser les accroches (sais pas comment appler ça ) après 2heures d'inconscience, je me retrouve avec un clavier toujours en place, mais sans boutons :love:  Alors j'ai tout fracasser et j'ai bien nettoyer au dessous ..Et puis directement vers le centre de maintenance le plus proche 
Je leur ai expliqué que je voulais juste nettoyer la poussière et que je n'arrive plus à remonter le clavier( car j'ai casser les vices, ou plutôt les clous), finalement on me l'a changé sans frais, J'AI RIEN PAYE ET G PAS PERDU LA GARANTIE, mais ça reste entre nous les gas 

Enfin tout ça c'est pour ne pas perdre la garantie, surtout que le mien en avait 10mois, ça serait dommage

(Maintenant je bois encore plus de sucre parce que je sais que chez Apple, y sont gentils)


----------



## Tocnay (27 Septembre 2007)

Voila un lien avec de jolies photos pour ceux qui ont encore des soucies de démontage (complet), et qui ne sont plus sous garantie (comme moi) et qui sont patientss ,bricoleur et minutieux !

Il n'y a pas spécialement de lien pour le clavier, mais si vous prenez celui pour démonter le DD, vous aurez besoin de démonter le clavier donc c'est QFD !!!   .


----------



## Mafsou (28 Septembre 2007)

Comme le dit Tocnay, avec un peu de patience et de minutie, le clavier n'est pas bien compliqué à sortir. Le seul point où il faut vraiment faire attention c'est en enlevant la partie supérieure du MBP, entourant le clavier. Mais encore une fois si on y va doucement et sans gros tournevis pour faire levier (j'en ai vu.... ), ça va tout seul!


----------



## Paradise (28 Septembre 2007)

la morale de l'histoire, Boire ou tout d&#233;monter, il faut vraiment avoir envie de se le taper !! :rateau:


----------



## fau6il (30 Septembre 2007)

Si tu bois, ne conduis pas; "Bob" est là de toute façon!  

:hosto: :modo:


----------

